# Could I start a fish farm in Niger? Theoretically, of course



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

This a project for my Intro to Business class, and we're supposed to create a business plan in a country somewhere around the world. Would a fish farm in Niger work? And yeah, I know, maybe not the best choice, but oh well. ANY info would really help! I.E how I would make it happen and such.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

By the way, thanks! For info


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do they even have clean water? Oh, and I just realized that you live somewhere near me! Go Chicago burbs!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup, burb buddies  lol haha,
Well, the water in Niger will do for my project. If I were to actually start a fish farm it would be in like California or somewhere where people will pay a good price if you tell them and show them "natural free range" fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The Niger river runs through the west side of the country (there are cichlids there, but its not safe to go collecting), but the east is the Sahara dessert. And the whole country is uphill from the river, so water supply would indeed be an issue in this landlocked, drought-prone country. People do farm tilapia and possible catfish in Africa. Its not easy to ship from, so I can't see a export business. To be successful a fish farm would have to supply local markets with protein more cheaply than herd animals.

If you mean supply 'exotic fish' to the pet market instead of the food market, you have a lot more value per fish, but a lot further to go to get to market. There are pet fish farms in Malawi as well as food fish farming. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7683748.stm


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, okay. And how cheap would I have to sell the fish? Grrrr. Silly school project 
Oh, and I think tilapia farming would be it. Unless you have any better suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't know how to start anything in a country that is currently without an elected president and parliament. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigerien_presidential_election,_2011

Looks like 'current international news' is going to be a research area for you. 

I don't see how the worldfish/Malawi model could work in one of the hottest countries in the world. http://www.mapsofworld.com/niger/climate.html http://www.worldfishcenter.org/resource_centre/Board_Chair_in_Bangladesh_13Dec2010.pdf

What did you do, spin a wheel or pick a country from a hat? Is it too late to switch to solar power?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

ehh... It's fine for a project...  That's why I'm not actually starting a tilapia farm in Niger.


----------

